# advice please on 2004 325i with Sports Package



## Ferg (Feb 12, 2004)

Orient330iNYC said:


> worth it just for the seats!
> 
> a UHP A/S tire (conti exteme contact) will run you about 120 a tire.
> (yes, i know UHPAS is an oxymoron)
> ...


How much does this mod cost? Does it have to be done by BMW?


----------



## solsurfr (Oct 19, 2003)

FWIW, I didn't get SP and I still love my 325XI. Coming from the SUV world, I found the 3 very sporty already. I would think SP would make it that much more sporty but it wasn't essential for me. I live in the mid-atlantic so CWP was my must-have. I also got the xenons, power seats, leather, metallic paint, navi and premium package minus wood trim and auto-dim mirror. I'll probably upgrade to a 330XI for my next Bimmer (7-10yrs) and that will probably have the SP, if not ZHP if it is available for the XI which it isn't right now.


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

wingspan said:


> If I were buying a 325i now the only option I would consider a MUST HAVE would be the SP, no doubt about it.


Ditto. The seats are the main thing that sold me on the SP.


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

solsurfr said:


> FWIW, I didn't get SP and I still love my 325XI.


Which is fine, but the Xi doesn't get the true sport package anyway... it gets seats and different wheels, but the suspension (IMHO, one of the top reasons to get the SP) does not get upgraded on the Xi SP.

So, to look at it another way, you saved yourself some $$ as well on a not-so-complete Xi SP.


----------



## palooka666 (Apr 23, 2002)

if you like taking turns and feeling the corners the SP is a must:
1. you can upgrade to the //m steering wheel.
2. larger rims and a lot less sway when it comes to taking a corner - the suspension gives and then hunkers down a lot quicker with SP.
3. the SP seat side bolsters - these are worth it alone IMO. I didn't realize how much lateral force i'm taking until i drove a nonSP loaner and realized how the side bolsters hug you in place. i was literally sliding a few inches in either direction without them.

and what FenPhen said hits the nail on the head:


> If you don't find it bumpy and/or can't feel a difference, that's perfect. Now, test drive sport and non-sport through a hard, fast turn. That should tell you you want the sport package.


----------



## ieboy (Jan 11, 2004)

Gotta have the SP. Worth every penny. Wonderful ride, great handling, and wheels that blow the non-SP wheels away.


----------



## mog_pj (Mar 31, 2004)

cantona7 said:


> That's wrong. The clears only come with SP for COUPES. "Clears" refer to the front and rear turn signal indicators: amber for sedans, white or "clear" for coupes with SP.


Has anyone been able to figure out how to make the back signals blink white as opposed to the amber/orange LEDs that are under the clear lense? I know with the 03s and older it was just a bulb to change and get it to signal white but don't know how it will work with the LEDs in there... any ideas?


----------



## BostonBimmer (Apr 23, 2004)

DougG said:


> FYI, if you are custom ordering a car, you _can_ get the sport seats by themselves as an option for, IIRC, $550.


Can the sport seats be ordered after you get the car? You know how much that'd cost if the option is available. I got a 325i with everything except the sports package. I'm totally missing have the sport seats though!!!


----------



## cantona7 (Apr 8, 2004)

I think it's gonna be tough to order the sport seats after you get your car, at least for a reasonable cost--I'm sure if you are willing to pay lots of money, you'll find a dealer that will do it for you. I'd keep an eye out for folks who are parting out their cars before going to any dealer. BTW, adding options at the time of order is ALWAYS cheaper, so the seats alone might actually cost more than $550 excluding labor cost.


----------

